# Buying my first trailer



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Well...let's see about some of your questions.
Now, I don't live in Ohio and truly you should double check with them about some of your questions...

So, registering a trailer.
It is like any other vehicle that goes on publicly used roads...yes it needs to be registered..
Insurance...my trailer is covered by my tow vehicle. HOWEVER, if you ever use your trailer for someone else horse your insurance may not cover if there are any issues.
You _should _inform your vehicle insurance agent you now have a horse trailer and will be trailering YOUR horse occasionally. A insurance policy/rider is not expensive but is great peace of mind. Let them guide you in what is best according to the laws in your state.

Maintenance, whether the trailer moves or sits it should be checked over yearly or more often if you use it often.
A trailer has brakes, bearings, electrical, nuts, bolts, and welds....a ton of things that should have a set of eyes checking to make sure they are in good condition. _
Not _expensive to do yearly as you will catch small issues when they are small...instead of huge headaches.

If the floor...OK let us back up some...
_Flooring_...If the trailer has been maintained, cleaned and washed out, allowed to dry the floor could last 20 years or more..._seriously._
Taking good care of a trailer_ is_ a lot of work...
After every use my mats are pulled and washed, so is the floor washed and allowed to completely air dry. 
Then the clean, dry mats are reinstalled making the trailer good to go.
All my wood boards are checked when I am washing and cleaning....if in doubt, replace it!!
I take my mats and store them out of my trailer in a flat stack someplace safe if my trailer goes unused for a season. This allows the trailer to breathe, notice the small spaces between the floor boards..they must remain open to allow debris to drain and air to circulate and dry the floor boards..
Keep your trailer on a paved/concrete or gravel surface preferably,_ not in the grass._ 
Use boards under the tires to elevate the trailer, keeping the tires out of the dirt, allowing air flow under and around the trailer. That air flow keeps things from corroding and going wrong sooner...
Cover your tires so UVA {sun} rays and damages are kept to a minimum...replace those tires regardless of how they look every 5 years is near everyone's recommendation to keep you road safe while hauling...

That trailer cover although a great thing can also create issue. It if_ not_ "breathable" can create a rusting environment since it will hold in moisture accumulated through heating and cooling everyday done by the sun. Some covers can actually scratch the finish so do be careful.
Make sure when you finish using the trailer all windows are closed, doors are secured shut, vents closed. 
Regular greasing of door hinges, cleaning of window tracks, replacing of screening if damaged... _maintenance_...just general maintenance to be done by you, the trailer owner.

_Think you follow the drift of having a trailer is fantastic. _ 
Freedom to come and go as you want. 
It does though come with added expenses of maintaining it, time for cleaning it and being responsible for any and all that goes on when using the trailer.

Since you make mention of never owning a trailer before....
If that is the case you will need to learn how to drive, stop, start, turn and the huge one of backing up accurately. _ Learn these things EMPTY...._
Have some one take you for a ride with you standing in that trailer NOT HOLDING ON.
It is amazing how hard it is to keep your balance when one does fast, jerky movements you feel in the trailer you don't feel in the tow vehicle...
When you think you are going slow enough around a curve or turn... SLOW DOWN. 
Your horse has 4 spindly legs to support his bulk on and those legs work darn hard to keep him on all 4 feet while hurtling down a highway, forget those starts, stops and abrupt turns and going into or out of horse farms, show grounds, trail riding areas....
Learn what it feels like from your horses perspective and you will be a more careful and considerate driver for your animal....

Now....

*Congratulations on the new trailer.*
_Be safe and happy miles of safe roads and adventures to you and your horse!! :wink:

jmo..
_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't have anything to add, but did want to say congratulations! I'm super jelly


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Well...let's see about some of your questions.
> Now, I don't live in Ohio and truly you should double check with them about some of your questions...
> 
> So, registering a trailer.
> ...


Thank you! Loads of great advice I will definitely follow. I won't be paying for the trailer until the 9th so I have time to properly check with my Insurance for adding the trailer, although I won't be pulling it with the car I have right now so I might be better talking to the business vehicle insurance Instead. I also have time to go along to the dmv to register it.

With the cover I plan on having it removed on the day I pay for it and cleaning it / storing it offsite and letting the trailer air over the summer. At that time I can open everything up and give it a once over to see how it looks after winter. I have a feeling my friend will want to give it a look over too because I'm letting her use it until after she's found a new home for her horse. I'll look into getting separate wheel covers to keep the wheels good. It's stored right now on the barn driveway and was stored on a gravel driveway before that. I think my friend has had it since new so I know it's history and can find out where she gets her usual maintenance done and go from there.

My dad has driven with a trailer before, he's hauled my horse a few times using borrowed trailer so I'm sure he'll give me lessons and haul for me until I feel confident enough to do it myself. I plan to take it once I get a towing vehicle to a parking lot and practicing driving, backing up and parking and such. He'll help me out, he's a good driver and I drive like an old lady so never fear, my horse will be fine on his spindle legs. 

Thanks! I'm so excited about it. I might finally be able to get my horse to a few local shows, there's one in August im hoping to attend so knowing I have a way to get him there without having to rely on other people is awesome!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Zexious said:


> I don't have anything to add, but did want to say congratulations! I'm super jelly


Thanks! I've had my horse almost ten years so it's definitely time I got a trailer so I don't feel so reliant on other people. I can't wait for all our adventures with it!


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree with everything said above, but will add that I have regular collision coverage on my trailer, it was about $25 a month, but then I got a $25 discount for "multi vehicle policy" so it was a wash.

A few of my friends always made fun of me for having the insurance, but after one of them parked their trailer broad side to the blowing wind and the trailer flipped over in the wind as it was not hooked up to the "tow" vehicle he isn't laughing now. The trailer was a 24' stock trailer and it was laying on the roof when we found it, insurance didn't cover it. Another friend had someone's horse kick the crap and dent the side of their trailer when it was parked at their barn, insurance didn't cover that either as it wasn't being towed. Talk with your insurance company about this. 

As for floor boards, ask what they are. If they are wood make sure they are in good condition, the trailer might have "whizz proof" flooring. I don't know how popular that flooring is in CM trailers, but it might be a possibility.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

CA VA shooter said:


> I agree with everything said above, but will add that I have regular collision coverage on my trailer, it was about $25 a month, but then I got a $25 discount for "multi vehicle policy" so it was a wash.
> 
> A few of my friends always made fun of me for having the insurance, but after one of them parked their trailer broad side to the blowing wind and the trailer flipped over in the wind as it was not hooked up to the "tow" vehicle he isn't laughing now. The trailer was a 24' stock trailer and it was laying on the roof when we found it, insurance didn't cover it. Another friend had someone's horse kick the crap and dent the side of their trailer when it was parked at their barn, insurance didn't cover that either as it wasn't being towed. Talk with your insurance company about this.
> 
> As for floor boards, ask what they are. If they are wood make sure they are in good condition, the trailer might have "whizz proof" flooring. I don't know how popular that flooring is in CM trailers, but it might be a possibility.


Thanks for the advice, I'll call my insurance agent and see what is available. It's parked near trees at the barn and I'm concerned a big branch could fall and damage the roof so a bit more insurance might be a good idea. 

I'll check the flooring when she opens it up in May, I'll also take photos and do an all round check before I hand over any money. I think it's wood flooring, I'm not sure about the rubber mats it has and what condition they're in.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

In most states, it is against the law the ride in a trailer being towed. If you must try it, do it slowly on a dirt road or drive. It doesn't take long to know how hard iit is on a horse.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Get a set of these: Bearing Buddy keep em full of grease, nothing is going to ruin your day faster than having a wheel and tire come off of your trailer, if it happens at the wrong time it can cause the whole works to flip. 

Check your tires, all tires have a manufacture date on the side of them, it will tell you the month and year they were produced, tires over 5 years old should not be run, they dry rot and explode. 

As well when you park it don't park it on the dirt, park it on wood blocks or concrete blocks, tires sitting in the dirt will rot prematurely. 

Also check the little things, make sure all the lights work, make sure the trailer has reflective tape on the side, for what ever reason people tend to hit trailers at night, they will drive straight into them. It is because of this I light everything I own up like a christmas tree, I have seen too many accidents. At a minimum you need to have all the lights working.

I also strongly recommend upgrading all of the lights to LED's they last thousands of times longer, and are relatively trouble free and they are brighter and easier to see. 

Don't forget to make sure your license plate light is working, this is a favorite reason for cops to stop people. 

Also check the battery on the break away box, it is probably due to be replaced and it is essential. 

Check the condition of the safety chains, if they have any kind of drag marks on them replace them. Otherwise if your trailer jumps the ball there is a very real chance your trailer will continue on without you and it won't be pretty. 

Another thing to check periodically is the condition of the leaf springs and hangars, most of the time these components have grease zerks on them, keeping them lubed does wonders for the longevity of the parts. If there are any cracks in the leafs they need to be replaced. 

The other thing to check is the adjustment and condition of the brake shoes, when the trailer is empty and on gravel and you hit the button on the brake controller it should be able to lock up all 4 wheels solid and skid the tires. If it can't they need attention. 

The wiring to the brakes can also become damaged and they will become inoperable.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Omg so much to check, yikes. I'll be looking it over on Sunday before I pay for it. At least I have a list of things to look for now.

If I do buy it, would you guys recommend I leave the cover on over the summer or take it off and let the trailer air, I plan on lifting the floor mats to allow the floor to air out after the winter if my friend hasn't already done that.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

BigNickMontana said:


> Get a set of these: Bearing Buddy keep em full of grease, nothing is going to ruin your day faster than having a wheel and tire come off of your trailer, if it happens at the wrong time it can cause the whole works to flip.


Bearing buddies on braked trailers is VERY unwise - the grease that the bearing buddy forces out the rear seal goes somewhere... On a trailer with drum brakes (as virtually 99.9% of horse trailers and RV's etc have), do you know where? 

Right onto the backing plate, the magnet friction surface, and your brake shoes.

Needless to say...brakes covered in bearing grease don't work very well, and magnets covered in grease don't grip very well either.

In the end you end up with basically no brakes...and an expensive tear down to replace the shoes and clean up the grease.

Bearing buddies are great for utility trailers where the grease that squirts out the rear seal just drops harmlessly off the spindle or rim, and they're also recommended equipment on boat trailers that are submerged...but boat trailers almost exclusively use surge (non electric) disc brakes and the rear seal is also exposed so leaked grease is harmless.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Well it's officially mine! My friend took me through the recent maintenance and all the safety features and such, the floor looks good, she got the wheel bearings changed last year, the tires look good, I haven't checked the brakes or brake lights but she had them inspected last year and they were good then. I don't have a a thing to tow it with yet but when I do get a vehicle I'll tow it down to the local place and have it inspected properly.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

PrivatePilot said:


> Bearing buddies on braked trailers is VERY unwise - the grease that the bearing buddy forces out the rear seal goes somewhere... On a trailer with drum brakes (as virtually 99.9% of horse trailers and RV's etc have), do you know where?
> 
> Right onto the backing plate, the magnet friction surface, and your brake shoes.
> 
> ...


The only time I have ever had an issue with them is when the wheel seals needed replacing, with a good seal as long as you do not over pump them you never have an issue. 

I used to run a welding shop where we built and repaired a lot of trailers, installed them on most of the trailers that came through our door and had a lot of happy customers.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

BigNickMontana said:


> The only time I have ever had an issue with them is when the wheel seals needed replacing, with a good seal as long as you do not over pump them you never have an issue.


But.....every time you feed grease into the bearing buddy, the old grease has to go somewhere. Grease from the bearings doesn't magically disappear, and logic dictates that when you add more, the old grease has to go somewhere to make room. _That exit is the rear inboard seal._

The only exception to this is when a seal is already failing and the bearing pack is loosing grease already, at which point you have a problem that you are just bandaiding.

Like I said, I'm not against bearing buddies, just not on braked trailers..as it's *impossible* to see how much grease you should be adding, or if doing so is forcing grease out the rear seal directly into the line of fire of your brakes. 

I have a set on my jetski trailer and love them, but they are useful in this function because boat trailers often get water in the bearing packs during submersion - the bearing buddies allow you to force that old waterlogged grease out and replace it with new grease once or twice a season) which can save you burned our bearings, or worse...but in the case of a non-braked (or disc braked) boat trailer, as mentioned, that grease squirting out the rear seal is harmless.

Here's what can very easily happen when you put bearing buddies on a trailer with brakes:












There's lots and lots of stories of trailer brake nightmares (at great expense) when people installed bearing buddies on braked trailers. The only proper maintenance is routine maintenance for braked trailers - check hub temperatures regularly for signs of any issues, and tear down and repack the bearings every year or three. Good fitting grease caps are also essential, as are new seals all around when servicing is done.


----------

